# amazing pics of my emerald crab getting owned



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

View attachment 44701

View attachment 44702

View attachment 44703

View attachment 44704

View attachment 44705

View attachment 44706

View attachment 44707

View attachment 44709


the pics arent the best cause i ran out of battery.so i only was able to snap a few quick ones

enjoy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam those pics are green


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Got owned by couple of hermits.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Dam those pics are green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Did that crab actually get eaten by da hermits?
Cuz if he did then thats one weak ass crab.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

nice pics dawg


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool pics







How many hermit crabs do you have in there?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i presume the emerald died of other causes?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn they housed on him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Did that crab actually get eaten by da hermits?
> Cuz if he did then thats one weak ass crab.
> [snapback]849733[/snapback]​










he died from unknown reasons and the hermits where just doing there jobs


Red Eyes said:


> Cool pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100



piranha45 said:


> i presume the emerald died of other causes?
> [snapback]849987[/snapback]​










duh of course
but the pics are still good


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha thats hilariuos


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow 100 hermits! Thats a sh*t load of little critters you have there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow 100 hermits! Thats a sh*t load of little critters you have there.
> [snapback]850410[/snapback]​










im about to order 50 more
i am an invertabrate freak


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Whats the stats on the tank? Inverts are pretty cool and I'd like to set up a tank someday


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Whats the stats on the tank? Inverts are pretty cool and I'd like to set up a tank someday
> [snapback]851277[/snapback]​


55g ,50lbs of live rock soon to be 200 lbs when i get a few more bucks since 60 lbs is $200








been running for almost 2 years now 
and ill have pics of all my inverts soon 
and simple fish in there like small puffers,clown,damsels,gramma and blenny


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

*Dr. Green*, These Pics are *GREEN*






















Someday...you'll get it...Someday


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> *Dr. Green*, These Pics are *GREEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Nice pics Death, hermits are definately some of the cooolest critters to have








makes me want a marine setup


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

that last shot is really cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> *Dr. Green*, These Pics are *GREEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thats because the antic and regular light is on


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: thats because the antic and regular light is on
> [snapback]854006[/snapback]​


Hmm...I always thought *ATINIC* was *blue*, not *Green*?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

whats with the green vision.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Hmm...I always thought *ATINIC* was *blue*, not *Green*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

